# Morse taper to straight Adaptors



## Brent H (Jan 26, 2020)

Hey!
I picked up this Morse Taper to Straight adaptor and it is great for holding 1/2” centre drills.  I should have grabbed a couple more sizes - argh!   Anyway, I thought KBC tools sold them and I could post a link but can’t get the wording right I guess.  Anyway, it is a #2 MT to 1/2” straight drill adaptor.  I use it as a centre drill holder - makes things a but quicker drilling on the lathe.


----------



## Dusty (Jan 26, 2020)

If you still have the receipt does it not provide a description of the MT2 holder???

Bill


----------



## Brent H (Jan 26, 2020)

Got it used Bill and then found them but can’t recall the “buzz word”

it is handy - pop it in, centre drill, pop out and set up to drill or pop in a taper bit.


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 26, 2020)

I made a set in 3/8" and 1/2" for my mini-lathe since the tailstock chuck took up too much bed real estate when using long drill bits.  On mine the bit was secured with a set screw.  How much are these ones worth?


----------



## Brent H (Jan 26, 2020)

Got the one used for $5 with the centre drill.  Looking for them on the net....


----------



## francist (Jan 26, 2020)

Look for "center drill driver" and you should find lots. Scully Jones was a big maker as is Collis today.


----------



## Brent H (Jan 26, 2020)

Ah ha!

thanks!!


----------

